# GAS WAR!



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Below is a copy of an email that I received, I don't know how good it will work but anything to help keep the prices down on gasoline. I have already sent it out to 20 email addresses that I think would send it on!

>Subject: Subject: GAS WAR! 
> 
> 
>Join the resistance!!!! I hear we are going to hit close to $3.00 a 
>gallon by the summer and it might go higher!! Want gasoline prices to

>come down? We need to take some intelligent, united action. 
> 
>Phillip Hollsworth, offered this good idea: This makes MUCH MORE
SENSE

>than the "don't buy gas on a certain day" campaign that was going
around 
>last April or May! The oil companies just laughed at that because
they

>knew we wouldn't continue to "hurt" ourselves by refusing to buy gas.

>It was more of an inconvenience to us than it was a problem 
>for them. BUT, whoever thought of this idea, has come up with a
plan

>that can really work. 
> 
>Please read it and join with us! By now you're probably thinking 
>gasoline priced at about $1.50 is super cheap. Me too! It is
currently

>$2.09 for regular unleaded in my town. Now that the oil companies and

>the OPEC nations have conditioned us to think that the cost! of a
gallon 
>of gas is CHEAP at $1.50- $1.75, we need to take aggressive action to

>teach them that BUYERS control the marketplace....not sellers. With
the 
>price of gasoline going up more each day, we consumers need to take 
>action. 
> 
>The only way we are going to see the price of gas come down is if we
hit 
>someone in the pocketbook by not purchasing their gas! And we can do 
>that WITHOUT hurting ourselves. How? Since we all rely on our cars,
we 
>can't just stop buying gas. But we CAN have an impact on gas prices
if

>we all act together to force a price war. 
> 
>Here's the idea: For the rest of this year, DON'T purchase ANY
gasoline 
>from the two biggest companies (which now are one), EXXON and MOBIL.
If 
>they are not selling any gas, they will be inclined to reduce their 
>prices. If they reduce their prices, the other companies will have to

>follow suit. But to have an impact, we need to reach literally
millions 
>of Exxon and Mobil gas buyers. It's really simple to do!! Now,
don't

>whimp out on me at this point...keep reading and I'll explain how
simple 
>it is to reach millions of people!! 
> 
>I am sending this note to about thirty people. If each of you send it
to 
>at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300) ... and those 300 send it to at
least 
>ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000)...and so on, by the time the message
reaches 
>the sixth generation of people, we will have reached over THREE
MILLION 
>consumers. If those three million get excited and pass this on to ten

>friends each, then 30 million people will have been contacted! If it 
>goes one level further, you guessed it..... THREE HUNDRED MILLION 
>PEOPLE!!! 
> 
>Again, all You have to do is send this to 10 people. 
>That's all. (If you don't understand how we can reach 300 million
and

>all you have to do is send this to 10 people.... Well, let's face it,

>you just aren't a mathematician. But I am ... so trust me on this
one.) 
> 
> 
>How long would all that take? If each of us sends this e-mail out to

>ten more people within one day of receipt, all 300 MILLION people
could 
>conceivably be contacted within the next 8 days!!! I'll bet you
didn't 
>think you and I had that much potential, did you! Acting together we

>can make a difference. 
> 
>If this makes sense to you, please pass this message on. PLEASE HOLD
OUT 
>UNTIL THEY LOWER THEIR PRICES TO THE $1.30 RANGE AND KEEP THEM DOWN. 
>THIS CAN REALLY WORK. Kerry Lyle, Director, Research Coordinator 
>Interventional Cardiology Research Laboratories Division of 
>Cardiovascular Diseases 932 Ziegler Research Bldg 703 South 19th
Street 
>University of Alabama @ B'ham Birmingham, Al 35294-0007 
>Phone: (205) 934-6163 Fax: (205) 934-7360


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Give me a puff on that before you put it out :lol:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

:toofunny: :rollin:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Dude,
Have them all send me a penny, too!
Burl


----------



## thins22 (Apr 12, 2005)

So either you have to carpool, drive less, or increase your miles per gallon to reduce consumption. There is only so much capacity to refine oil and that is one of the problems. So by switching to something like Amsoil synthetic lubricants you can increase your oil change interval to 35,000 miles or one year, average increase in mpg is 8.2%. If you compute 500,000 vehicles changing oil an average of 6 times per year that would save 3,125,000 gallons of oil alone. So that would save 74,404 barrels of oil a year, and this is not including the savings on increase in mpg. [/code]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Every time the gas goes up this gets posted.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The thing that kills me is, if the bottleneck is the refinery (which I doubt) why don't they just put up a few new refineries?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This is yet another unban legend... :eyeroll:


----------



## thins22 (Apr 12, 2005)

It would be easy to build some new refineries but you know all the epa laws. EPA laws have shut a majority of the small refineries out of business. Did you know out of a barrel of oil only 19.5 gallons of gasoline and 9.2 gallons of diesel is obtained? Go here to see the whole split http://www.schoolscience.co.uk/content/ ... lcost.html . Only 1/2 gal of lubricants is received from a barrell of oil. UFF DAH! Man I miss being in NO Dak and hunting and fishing!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> So by switching to something like Amsoil synthetic lubricants you can increase your oil change interval to 35,000 miles or one year, average increase in mpg is 8.2%. If you compute 500,000 vehicles changing oil an average of 6 times per year that would save 3,125,000 gallons of oil alone. So that would save 74,404 barrels of oil a year, and this is not including the savings on increase in mpg.


:spam:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

lol at least he tried to sneak it in, his siggy betrayed him however.


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

Get the bikes out


----------



## thins22 (Apr 12, 2005)

You can call it Spam but I did not send it out in a mass mailing. My email just included a bunch of facts, all independent facts. Don't want to save money don't check it out!


----------

